
Chemistry of Cast Iron Seasoning: A Science-Based How-To - pacaro
http://sherylcanter.com/wordpress/2010/01/a-science-based-technique-for-seasoning-cast-iron/
======
fxfan
I actually like using the same oil that I cook with because sometimes I can
taste the seasoning and I don't want the taste to differ.

~~~
pacaro
That’s the pragmatic answer for sure

